# Sytem32\VAULTCLI.dll ???



## WoodyAllen (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Community

Habe ein Problem. (Klar, sonst wäre ich auch nicht hier)
Nach dem ich meinen Computer starte, taucht der Fehler auf bevor ich zum Desktop gelange.
Auch wenn ich meinen Computer herrunterfahre bzw. den Taskmanager starten will erscheint dieses Problem.
Ich denke das ist nicht weiter wild nur es nervt so langsam...

Betriebssystem Win7

Habe schon gegooglet aber nichts gefunden...

1280-1024-16685.jpg (452519)


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2010)

Schneid die Datei mal aus dem Ordner raus mit STRG+X und kopier Sie mal woanders hin zB einfach nach c: - wenn Du dann keine Fehlermeldung bekommst, ist es vermutlich ne alte dll, die bei der Deinstallation eines Programmes nicht gelöscht wurde.


----------



## WoodyAllen (14. Dezember 2010)

Achso ja-das habe ich schon probiert. Das geht nicht-mir fehlen die rechte dazu. 
Da steht irgendwas von einen windows installer zu dem diese datei wohl gehört...


----------



## Andy19 (15. Dezember 2010)

WoodyAllen schrieb:


> Achso ja-das habe ich schon probiert. Das geht nicht-mir fehlen die rechte dazu.
> Da steht irgendwas von einen windows installer zu dem diese datei wohl gehört...


-> vielleicht hilft es:
http://www.filerepair.ca/DLL-EXE-downloads/v/va/vaultcli.dll-Download-File-vaultcli.dll.html


----------



## WoodyAllen (16. Dezember 2010)

1280-1024-16685.jpg (511581)

das ist irgendwas von trustedinstaller-deswegen geht´s nicht löschen...

ich probier das mal aus-danke schonmal für die antwort und den tipp andy19 und herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich würd zur Sicherheit im abgesicherten Modus auch mal nen Virenscanner und Adaware, Spybot oder so was durchlaufen lasssen.


----------



## WoodyAllen (18. Dezember 2010)

habe alles durchlaufen lassen aber finden tut da keiner was...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich persönlich würde da zur Sicherheit windows neu draufmachen - kannst Du ja überlegen, ob das für Dich ne Option wäre.


----------



## WoodyAllen (21. Dezember 2010)

hmm...
weiss nicht genau.
das nervt halt nur das problem immer wieder beim hoch und runterfahren enter zu drücken aber dafür windows neu aufsetzen...?!?
mal schauen wann meine tolleranzgrenze erreicht ist   

aber danke an alle beteiligten


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2010)

nja, Neuinstall wäre halt zur Sicherheit, um einen Virus oder so was auszuschließen


----------

